# Classic Commercials



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2007)

_Coke -- Mean Joe Green_:

[video=youtube;Lc0izCGKxP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lc0izCGKxP8[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2007)

Life cereal -- Mikey:

[video=youtube;vYEXzx-TINc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYEXzx-TINc[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd like to buy the world a Coke:

[video=youtube;IDlFHEMVW-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDlFHEMVW-c[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2007)

Connect Four:

[video=youtube;oUkCPPJ1CNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUkCPPJ1CNw[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2007)

Battleship:

[video=youtube;VXkVZ0rloio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXkVZ0rloio[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2007)

Whisk -- ring around the collar:

[video=youtube;e3N_skYSGoY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3N_skYSGoY[/video]


----------



## bookslover (Dec 22, 2007)

Gadzooks! I remember all of these! I must be old...


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 22, 2007)

[video=youtube;Pk7yqlTMvp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk7yqlTMvp8[/video]


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 22, 2007)

[video=youtube;frL5kD3q1MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frL5kD3q1MA[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2007)

Chevy Colorado -- Shania Twain's _Man, I Feel Like A Woman_:

[video=youtube;u8L50mYRWAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8L50mYRWAY[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

Big Red:

[video=youtube;bCxiuuJVT-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCxiuuJVT-8[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

York Peppermint Patties:

[video=youtube;ZuLSMJhQ7Lk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuLSMJhQ7Lk[/video]


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 25, 2007)

That wasn't Peter Billingsley with the sousaphone, was it? (In the Big Red commercial, I mean)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> That wasn't Peter Billingsley with the sousaphone, was it?



Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

Larry Bird v. Michael Jordan -- McDonald's:

[video=youtube;_oACRt-Qp-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oACRt-Qp-s[/video]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 25, 2007)

The first five were definitely classics. My brothers and I can just recite certain taglines to make a joke with each other.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

One of my oldest son's favorite commercials (Viva paper towels):

[video=youtube;kw9i7vIWxgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw9i7vIWxgc[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

Ringo Starr and the Monkees -- Pizza Hut:

[video=youtube;Gg1DA4DY9Gw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg1DA4DY9Gw[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

More doctors smoke Camel than any other cigarette (1949):

[video=youtube;gCMzjJjuxQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCMzjJjuxQI[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

2004 Red Sox -- Nike:

[video=youtube;I2JbRYrmf74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2JbRYrmf74[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

Dr. Pepper -- Be A Pepper:

[video=youtube;v8DWf-rSHn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8DWf-rSHn0[/video]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 25, 2007)

[video=youtube;OtvRgLCSbOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtvRgLCSbOg[/video]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 25, 2007)

[video=youtube;9BN0QrIAzyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BN0QrIAzyQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

Mastercard Brett Favre Priceless:

[video=youtube;ZoEGYFzS0jA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoEGYFzS0jA[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

Tootsie Rolls:

[video=youtube;qayjR8Qbyfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qayjR8Qbyfc[/video]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 25, 2007)

[video=youtube;svbDacjcMhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svbDacjcMhc[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

Oscar Mayer:

[video=youtube;rmPRHJd3uHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmPRHJd3uHI[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

Croonchy Stars -- Swedish Chef:

[video=youtube;hrSGAZNMQOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrSGAZNMQOA[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

California raisins:

[video=youtube;A398VraSBwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A398VraSBwY[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> That wasn't Peter Billingsley with the sousaphone, was it? (In the Big Red commercial, I mean)



Hershey's syrup -- Messy Marvin, aka Peter Billingsley:

[video=youtube;7-b_dRLrEvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-b_dRLrEvI[/video]


----------



## govols (Dec 26, 2007)

Where's the beef ? ?


----------



## GenRev1611 (Dec 26, 2007)

I like Mikey


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 26, 2007)

*Dr. Pepper Commercial*

I love that Dr. Pepper commerical!


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 26, 2007)

*Ancient Chinese Secret*

[video=youtube;ojm1Xzwlc9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojm1Xzwlc9Q&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 26, 2007)

*Keep America Beautiful*

[video=youtube;X3QKvEy0AIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3QKvEy0AIk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 26, 2007)

*Where's the Beef?*

[video=youtube;Ug75diEyiA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug75diEyiA0[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 26, 2007)

*Yul Brynner*

[video=youtube;JNjunlWUJJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNjunlWUJJI[/video]


----------



## Blue Tick (Dec 26, 2007)

*Old Milwaukee*

[video=youtube;clQSvUqBDQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clQSvUqBDQ8[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 29, 2008)

[video=youtube;NahyfTAVNqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NahyfTAVNqk[/video]


----------



## bookslover (Mar 29, 2008)

Ah, old commercials.

That was the late Clara Peller wondering where the beef was.

And, if my ears don't deceive me, that was the late William Conrad, I believe, narrating the pollution commercial.

And, of course, that's the magnificent Buster Keaton (1895-1966) in those Alka-Seltzer commercials.


----------



## caddy (Mar 29, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Chevy Colorado -- Shania Twain's _Man, I Feel Like A Woman_:
> 
> YouTube - Man! I Feel Like A Woman Chevy Colorado


 
LOL !


----------



## Grymir (Mar 30, 2008)

Morris!!!

Man, I feel old.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 2, 2008)

[video=youtube;pbLUoDbzkog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbLUoDbzkog[/video]


----------

